# About work pass etc.



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Asked and answered:

Got this in a PM:



> ...I am looking to move to Singapore for employement. I am having xxx years experience in Java development and testing.
> 
> Can you please let me know, how to got job in Singapore? When I contacted the employers, they are asking for work permit and I don't have. How to get work permit in Singapore? Are there any visas/PR similar to Australia etc?


Singapore doens't have visa like Australia - if you want a job, get an employer to employ you and the employer will apply for work pass. Or if you have been earning 12,000 SGD PM, you can opt for the PEP

Do look up above at Ministry of Manpower Singapore



> Also, can you please share what are the ways to find job in Singapore without work permit?


Find a job without work permit ?

As per law, NONE. Read the previous advice: your must find an employer who will apply for work pass


----------

